# 2016 Haynie 23' Bigfoot



## saltwatta red (Dec 8, 2009)

2016 Haynie 23' Bigfoot
2016 Coastline Trailer
2015 Mercury 200 Pro XS (2 Stroke)

168 Hours

112lb Minn Kota Terrova Trolling Motor w/ Onboard Charger
8ft Power Pole Blade
Lenco Trim Tabs
Garmin 74 GPS
4 - Wetsounds Rev 6.5 Speakers
2 - Wetsounds Rev 8 Speakers
1 - Wetsounds Amp
Polkaudio Headunit
Livewell w/ Bubbler
Removable Shade Top/Burn Bar
Wade Ladder
Lots of Additional Aluminum Work
Rev4 19P Prop (Top Speed 50MPH)

Pictures are older, trailer light has been replaced and prop.

All 3 Titles in Hand

55K

Call or Text Kevin 281-678-2000


----------

